# Can I view an iPod Touch on TV



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

Is there a way to view the contents of an iPod touch on a flat screen tv? If so what would I need to hook it up?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1454

what inputs do you have on the TV ?
make and model of the TV


----------



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

etaf, Sorry it took so long to reply. I have an 
iPod AV Cable, so I should be able to watch
a movie or video on my iPod with the AV cable, right?
Do I need a certain app to do it?


----------

